# Min. clearance safety switch front



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Art 110.26 table 110.26(A)(1) NEC 2011 

3ft, 3ft6in or 4ft. It depends on the conditions.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

IMHO a safety disconnect needs to meet the working space requirements of 110.26(A).

Chris


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

We mount these on the door on side of cabinet at work.










Schneider electric VCF4 63 amps, VCF0 is 20 amps.

Eaton makes similar ones


----------

